# Cowardice.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right, now, I'm in the library, salivating over one of the women that works here. I've checked the ring situation, and that's all OK. Thing is, I wrote a letter, enclosed a photograph, and asked her (if, on the remote possibility that she was single) for dinner or a drink.

Is that cowardly?

Actually, I don't care. I'm going to do it. I've just got to find a suitable place to leave the note.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

A librarian - one of my all time biggest fantasies is to shag a sexy librarian...pathetic, I know, so clich?.

Martin - just go for it and keep us posted.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats very, very, odd Martin. The only people who I DO seem to date are librarians. Probably because I spend most of my waking hours devouring every tome available in my local branch. And we seem to be able to have conversations on _fairly_ equal footing. And unlike most women, they arent just lusting after my body. :wink: Just kidding there. The way I asked the last one out was by giving her a library card on which I would usually write a medical subject I was researching. Instead, this time I wrote, "Would you like to accompany me to such and such a show next week? I'll be performing." Of course, it didnt have a happy ending. She was dating a guy. I think she's rethought it lately though, because I've been ignoring her, and whenever I enter the library, she begins looking in my direction and fixing her hair....Ah, springtime and young love at the library....

peace
Homeskooled


----------

